# Stuck on "retrieving current status".



## PaulieG (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys. I went out of town for a wedding Thursday night, and just got home a couple of hours ago. Before I left, I shut down 2 of my rigs running WCG. When I got home, I turned them on. Came back a half hour later and both rigs were stuck on "Retrieving current status". I've rebooted, and restarted WCG several times to see if that would fix it. It didn't. Anyone have an idea how to fix it?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 11, 2011)

Possibly try a reinstall of the BOINC Manager?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 12, 2011)

did you ever get this fixed paulie?  I did some research but didn't find anything useful.


----------

